# Kessil A360we vs Aquaticlife Halo F80



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

I thought I read that the halo grows red plants better, but maybe not tested? (hence the red tint). Also from your picture the halo shimmer's like a metal halide?


----------



## dlouly76 (Jul 5, 2015)

IUnknown said:


> I thought I read that the halo grows red plants better, but maybe not tested? (hence the red tint). Also from your picture the halo shimmer's like a metal halide?


I am not sure what metal halide shimmer looks like but here are both.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

for me the versatility of the Halo will always trump the Kessil....


----------



## dlouly76 (Jul 5, 2015)

jeffkrol said:


> for me the versatility of the Halo will always trump the Kessil....


I agree, But the fan.. wonder if i can replace it with a more silent one.

I know this may cost more but thinking of returning the Halo and custom fitting two T5 Lamps with Super Flora or UVL Red Sun and use along my kessils.


----------



## GvEaton (Mar 27, 2016)

Do you have both lights at a similar intensity setting in this pic? If not, can you post a pic with both at or near maximum? I'm trying to choose between these two lights, but my tank is 30 inches deep so brighter is better.


----------



## Qwedfg (Mar 7, 2012)

The halo looks a little flat compared to the Kessil in my opinion. Hard to tell from the picture though.


----------



## dlouly76 (Jul 5, 2015)

GvEaton said:


> Do you have both lights at a similar intensity setting in this pic? If not, can you post a pic with both at or near maximum? I'm trying to choose between these two lights, but my tank is 30 inches deep so brighter is better.


Sorry Buddy. I returned the Halo and kept the Kessils. The fans were too loud and the build just feels better with the Kessils. 

Here they are at 70% intensity with 60% adjusted color I have them ramp dusk to dawn colors using an Apex.


----------



## chappy6107 (Aug 2, 2016)

I liked the look of the Kessil better. They are amazing lights.


----------

